# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Mirtazapine acceptance

## Elless

OMG someone help me.  Started taking my Mirtazapine 4 days ago and I feel so rough.  Banging headache and my eyes feel like I've been crying for a week even though I haven't shed a tear.  My body is fine but it seems to take my head ages to catch up with each movement - feels more like withdrawal than acceptance ugh.

Linda

----------


## Paula

Normal side effects to begin with I'm afraid http://patient.info/medicine/mirtaza...-zispin-soltab but these should pass. Just look after yourself and try to bear through. But, as ever, if it becomes unbearable, please talk to your dr

----------


## Elless

I've never felt this bad on anything before.  I know I'll have to accept but my poor hubby is going to suffer.

----------


## Paula

Once you get past this, I found it very effective, if that helps?

----------


## Jaquaia

Side effects should start clearing up after a week or two

----------


## Suzi

Just wanted to offer some support..... It will pass..

----------


## Elless

Thanks for the info.  I can persevere for a few weeks.

----------


## Suzi

If it becomes too much after a couple of weeks go back and see your GP lovely...

----------


## EJ

I have been taking mirtazapine for about seven years. The drowsiness will improve and you should start to feel the benefits of the drug within four to six weeks. It does have a longer time to feel its effects. It has been a 'cleaner' drug as once it is established there are fewer side effects. It works well with the lithium that I take. I found problems when with withdrawing so I have preferred to stay on it for the time being. Best of luck

----------


## Elless

Thanks ElizabethJane.  I feel slightly better today but have noticed my old bones are feeling worse, I know this is a side affect of the drug and hope this will ease too?

----------


## EJ

Not sure that joint pain will improve. It sometimes does not. Lithium is also bad for joint pain. I take glucosamine and cod liver oil capsules. This seems to help me considerably. Check with your pharmacist first.

----------


## Elless

Hmmm I've got some glucosamine, I'll try them again.  
Dreams are getting more and more bizarre - part of the one I had last night has already come true this morning - maybe the tabs are giving me super powers  :):

----------


## Paula

The question is, are you going to use your powers for good or for evil?  :O:

----------


## Elless

> The question is, are you going to use your powers for good or for evil?


Now that depends on what mood I wake up in each morning - ooooo just imagine having that power  :(think):  :(smirk):

----------

Paula (13-07-16)

----------


## Suzi

That would be so cool!

----------


## Hanuman

What are u taking it for - depression?

----------


## Elless

> What are u taking it for - depression?


Yes, I was on citalopram but became very tearful again so the doc has changed me to Mirtazapine - Forum members have given it a thumbs up so I will persevere with it for 6 - 8 weeks despite the effects it is having at the moment, the joint pains have increased but I do 'feel' a bit better (don't know if its the tablets or the Forum that's done that :O: ) I am still really dizzy and am very zombie like at the moment but I will survive.

Gloria Gaynor (no its Linda really)

----------

Paula (18-07-16)

----------


## Elless

feeling absolutely let down today.  I went to my GP yesterday to tell her that the crying bouts and anger issues are getting worse (actually took your advice and wrote it all down) also that the side effects of the amitriptyline are unbearable, I am literally scratching my skin til it bleeds because of the itching amongst other things.  She has changed the ami to gabapentin and has put me back on citalopram but has increased the dose - I was on 20mg before now Ive to take 30mg but to start off on 10mg and build up - why didn't she just increase my dose in the first place instead of making me wean off citalopram to take mirtazapine?!?!  I also told her about the issue with the MRI that I couldn't go through with and she didnt even bat an eyelid she just changed the conversation.  

I feel so let down, I even heard my husband muttering under his breath last night that he can't cope with me much longer - I just can't be bothered going on any more.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni  :(bear):  The thing is that there is no rules with anti d's and other medication - it is a trial and error system unfortunately... Hang on in there. 

Talk to your husband and tell him how you are feeling... You can get through this..

----------


## rose

You could invite your husband to a GP appointment with you. I did that with my partner to show him just how difficult it is to get help.
I'm so sorry she changed your medication again, I've been through so many meds changes and I really can empathise (I am going through one at the moment).
Good luck and I hope you soon start to feel better.

----------


## Paula

uncortunately, there is no right or wrong with ads and sometimes it takes a little time to get things right. It's really not your gp's fault, hopefully this change will help.

And Rose is right, taking your partner to a Drs appt really can help you all

----------


## Elless

Morning everyone.  My hubby did come with me to the appointment because I couldnt talk half the time because I was crying, because I was crying in the waiting room he asked reception if there was a private room he could sit with me - he's been so good but I have pushed him so much.  Anyway, I just wanted to say that I am feeling much better now, I have taken 20 mg of the citalopram (have to work up to 30 mg) and it's like I've come home, I feel much stronger and able to look forward - now to tackle all the over eating I've done.

----------


## Paula

My hubby puts up with so much, but he says it's his job to look after me - I bet your hubby doesn't think you're pushing him too much

----------


## OldMike

Glad your appointment worked out okay in the end Linda.

----------



----------


## Suzi

He loves you. Keep talking to him - I promise you it's easier when you know what your loved one is thinking...

----------


## Starla

I switched from 150mg Sertraline to Mitrazapine at the end of July. Initially 15mg, now up to 30 with Dr recommending we wait another couple of weeks to up the dose again. 
Like you, I felt horrific in the first few weeks. I could not function at all, was like a zombie. 
I'm now in week 4 and they side effects have greatly reduced. Persevere if you feel you can but if it's too much go back to Dr ASAP and ask to try something else.

----------

